# Formula Atlantic Racing enters a new era



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Production on the '06 Atlantic car, featuring an 016.a Swift chassis powered by a four-cylinder, 2.3-liter Cosworth engine capable of generating 300 horsepower, is in full swing. Now with 40 of the new Atlantic machines ordered by prospective and current teams since the future direction of the Atlantic championship was announced in late July, manufacturers are busy building the cars in order to make sure that teams can take delivery in early March.

In the design phase, engineers had a pretty clear-cut goal of what they were looking to create in the new Atlantic machine. "We were looking for a bigger, badder, faster Atlantic race car that was the least-expensive car to produce in order to keep costs down for the teams, keeping in mind that we need to meet the level of sophistication and technology that is expected in this series," said Steve Sewell, Champ Car manager of technology, who has worked closely with all of the manufacturers involved in the production of the new Atlantic.

After receiving input from many sources, including teams, competitors and series officials on specific design components of the new car, representatives from the Atlantic championship, Champ Car and Swift Engineering set out to create a machine that was slightly larger and faster than the Swift 014.a design that had been used in competition since 2002. The '06 car will be nearly eight inches longer and approximately 100 pounds heavier than the previous model with more room to accommodate taller drivers and it will include about 60 more horsepower.

The challenge, of course, was to create this unique open-wheel beast at an affordable price. Working closely with their trusted manufacturing partners, Atlantic officials were able to meet their goal as they developed a car that features a chassis tagged at $79,500 and a complete running race car that costs $175,000 - a figure considered very affordable by modern standards in auto racing. Both the cost containment and the design of the '06 Atlantic were made easier by relying on the expertise and experience at Swift Engineering.

After weeks of development on the newly-designed Atlantic car, mass production has begun at the Swift plant in California. Wind-tunnel testing is continuing at Swift and various static tests on the new car will be performed in late January while Norris believes that the tests will be "a validation of the expected performance of the new car, confirming all of the wind-tunnel data that's been accumulated." The static tests will also allow Swift engineers to make any final tweaks or adjustments before the first official running test of the new generation Atlantic.

In the meantime, engineers at Cosworth are busy performing endurance tests on the new Atlantic 2.3-liter engine to ensure its reliability and performance. A top speed for the new car won't be determined until it hits the track, but officials estimate it will be capable of speeds between 170 and 180 mph.

From the chassis production at Swift to the engine performance at Cosworth to all of the electronics, wiring and data collection provided by Pi Research to the shocks produced by Dynamic Suspension, the brakes provided by Performance Friction and the wheels and tires manufactured by BBS and Yokohama respectively, everyone has to be on the same page.

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=3899&EventID=241&GalleryDay=2/14/2006


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

This should be some good racing. I hear a boatload of teams are going to be entering. 

Also, Mazda is going to badge the engine.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

After making its debut in front of a packed house at the Petersen Automotive Museum in Los Angeles earlier this week, the new machine of the Yokohama Presents the Champ Car Atlantic Championship Powered by Mazda traveled to Firebird International Raceway just outside of Phoenix for its first road test. Jon Fogarty, the 2002 and 2004 Atlantic series champion, shook down the car on Wednesday. And while Fogarty and the throng of series and manufacturer support personnel on hand were happy to see the new car in action on day one, the concentration shifted Thursday to the durability and reliability of the '06 Atlantic.

Simulating two full-race, long-distance runs, the car ran over 230 miles under the hot Arizona sun throughout the course of the day bringing the two-day test total to 320 miles on the 1.25-mile Firebird East test track. From all accounts, the new generation car has surpassed all expectations.

"Today we really hit our stride getting done what we needed to do," said Fogarty. "We did two race-distance runs with no problems. The car was consistent and it has good balance. This car rewards hard driving. It's a little more forgiving than the previous Atlantic car and it affords more opportunity to slide the car around a little bit."

"As tests go, so far this one has gone as well as we possibly hope for," said Chris Norris, Chief Design Engineer for Swift Engineering, which has designed and manufactured the next generation of Atlantic cars. "Any issues that we've encountered have been very minor and the car seems to be performing as we hoped it would."

Representatives from all major series major manufacturers were trackside as Atlantic and Swift officials continued to perform various system tests on the car and all components including engine, electronics, brakes, tires and shock absorbers passed the rigorous tests with flying colors.

"Today we've really been able to make progress verifying functionality of all the car's operating systems," said Steve Sewell, Atlantic Series Technical Director. "The continued focus of the test is reliability and the putting miles on the car and we've found no limits so far. This car right now is the Energizer Bunny of race cars."

An unprecedented level of support is attending the three-day test to make sure the new generation Atlantic performs to its optimum level in its on-track debut. In addition to Swift personnel, Cosworth engineers are monitoring the performance of the new Mazda-Cosworth 2.3-liter, 300-horsepower engine while a full compliment of Yokohama and Trackside Performance workers are on hand to provide tires for the test. Pi Research is supervising the wiring, electronics and data collection. Dynamic Suspension is providing shock absorber support while Hewland Engineering is overseeing the gearbox performance at the test.

Another full day of testing is planned on Friday and officials hope to continue to see increased levels of reliability while focusing on different aspects of the car. "We plan to take what we've learned today and make sure that all systems are running properly and if they are we'll start down the path of taking some driver input and apply that to the setup of the car," said Sewell.


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

racerdave said:


> This should be some good racing. I hear a boatload of teams are going to be entering.
> 
> Also, Mazda is going to badge the engine.


Yeah I guess road racing dosent fit with Toyota's Nastard plan. :tsk:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Swift 016a Firebird Raceway test pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=3969&EventID=242&GalleryDay=2/16/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Most of the teams and drivers of the Yokohama Presents the Champ Car Atlantic Championship Powered by Mazda got to witness the new 2006 Atlantic car at its official unveiling on February 14, but on Friday all competitors were invited to see the car in action as the first test session with new Swift 016.a/Mazda-Cosworth/Yokohama concluded.

Many of the teams that will compete in the '06 Atlantic Championship were present on the third and final day of testing for the new generation Atlantic machine at Firebird International Raceway near Phoenix. Joining the throng of series manufacturer support personnel and Swift Engineering and Champ Car officials, the teams witnessed another flawless day of on-track performance.

Despite sharing the 1.25-mile Firebird East test track with the Newman/Haas Racing Champ Car team testing Sebastien Bourdais throughout the course of the day on Friday, the new Atlantic logged more than 100 miles again on Friday. With former series champion Jon Fogarty behind the wheel providing all the feedback and getting the most out of the new steed, officials were happy to post nearly 450 test miles on the car over the three-day period with no problems and a solid level of performance and reliability.

"Overall the test was great. The car ran all three days with no real problems," said Fogarty, the 2002 and 2004 series title-winner. "The car's pretty much ready to go racing and once we got to the point of making set-up changes, the car responded the way a race car should."

The team members who were in attendance at the test came away feeling good about the performance of the car and started looking ahead to the March 8 delivery date when Swift will make its delivery of 40 cars to series teams.

"I'm impressed. The car ran pretty flawlessly," said Jim Griffith, co-owner of Polestar Racing Group, entering its fourth season in Atlantics this year. "Whenever they made changes to the car, it seemed to respond and respond well. Since this is the first time we're seeing the car in action, we're kind of looking at the ease of maintenance on the car and when you do make adjustments in the car how easy it is to do. Overall, it's been pretty impressive."

The next time the '06 Atlantic will be on track with the be the only test session with the new car scheduled for all series teams before the first race of the upcoming season - the Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach, April 7-9. All Atlantic teams are welcome to participate in a two-day open-test on March 21 and 22 at the California Speedway road course.


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

MAzda-Cosworth?


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

TeamM3 said:


> MAzda-Cosworth?


:dunno:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Atlantic Racecar Design

http://www.swiftengineering.com/02Motorsports/Atlantic/Images/AutoTechnology Article 2003.pdf


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

After committing last July to produce the new Swift 016.a Atlantic car, officials from Swift Engineering have completed a monumental task. Working closely with Champ Car Atlantic teams, officials and all of the series manufacturers, Swift has designed, produced and now delivered 40 high-tech racing machines, all in just a 226-day time frame.

Most series teams will unpack and inventory all of its car components once its shipment arrives from Swift. Then the real work begins. Most teams will then begin to assemble body work, sending the chassis off to get prepped and painted. While that's being done, teams will typically concentrate on the sub-assemblies of the car like the suspension, gearbox and fuel system. These components will be completely disassembled, inspected and then re-assembled to exact manufacturer specifications.

Once the chassis is back from the body shop, the car will begin to take shape from the inside out. Beginning with the wiring, pedals and fuel system and then, likely early next week, the suspension, gearbox and the engine will be installed in the cars. After all of the electronics are in place, teams will then focus on doing systems checks and then it's a matter of fitting the drivers to their new Atlantics and putting a basic setup on the car before it's loaded on the transporter for the first series test session at California Speedway, March 21-22.

At the two-day test, teams will concentrate on getting to know the ins and outs of the car while engineers will gather as much data as possible at the only on-track session with the new machine before the season-opening race on the streets of Long Beach, April 7-9.

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4005&EventID=243&GalleryDay=3/9/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Forsythe Racing Atlantic Racecars

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4021&EventID=245&GalleryDay=3/20/2006


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I also saw a story on Speedtv.com about Alex Barron racing Atlantics full-time, paired with fellow shifter kart ace (and young kid) Alan Sciuto. 

Barron said he'd rather be in a competitive Atlantic car than a mid- to back-of-the-grid Champ or crapwagon.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

racerdave said:


> I also saw a story on Speedtv.com about Alex Barron racing Atlantics full-time, paired with fellow shifter kart ace (and young kid) Alan Sciuto.
> 
> Barron said he'd rather be in a competitive Atlantic car than a mid- to back-of-the-grid Champ or crapwagon.


http://www.champcaratlantic.com/News/Article.asp?ID=2055


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Fontana Test pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=245&GalleryDay=3/21/2006&AbsolutePage=4


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

California Speedway In-field Road Course (1.495-mile)

Combined 2-Day Lap Times


Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports - 58.311

Stephen Simpson, Gelles Racing - 58.389

James Hinchcliffe, Forsythe Championship Racing - 58.396

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 58.508

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises - 58.551

Norbert Siedler, Brooks Associates Racing - 58.556

Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing - 58.630

Leonardo Maia, Forsythe Championship Racing - 58.632

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 58.694

Robbie Pecorari, Gelles Racing - 58.771

Richard Philippe, Forsythe Championship Racing - 58.778

Danilo Dirani, Condor Motorsports - 58.906

David Martinez, US RaceTronics - 58.947

Alan Sciuto, Polestar Racing Group - 58.963

Charles Hall, Transnet Racing - 59.060

Alex Barron, Polestar Racing Group - 59.117

Tim Bridgman, Jensen Motorsport - 59.121

Mike Forest, PR1 Motorsports - 59.137

Luis Schiavo, Brooks Associates Racing - 59.179

Daniel Gaunt, Newman/Wachs Racing - 59.571

Joe D'Agostino, Newman/Wachs Racing - 59.571

James Davison, Team Australia - 59.700

Tonis Kasemets, Transnet Racing - 59.795

Justin Sofio, Mathiasen Motorsports - 1:00.690

Kyle Kelley, McAtee Motorsports - 1:00.934

Nick Jones, Jensen Motorsport - 1:00.951

Dan Selznick, The Room Store - 1:02.105

Ryan Spencer-Smith, NCDL Tech - 1:04.880

Brian McAtee, McAtee Motorsports - 1:05.337


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

This should be a great series... combine close lap times with hungry young guys with something to prove and it should equal a lot of action. GP2 had some really good racing last year, Atlantics should not disappoint this year either.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

It's good to see an American driver at the top of the lap time list.

Fontana Test Day-2 pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=245&GalleryDay=3/22/2006&AbsolutePage=6


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Atlantic Drivers’ Comments


Andreas Wirth
“The new car is fun to drive, but I'm going to have to get better gloves (holding up his blistered hands). The car is very physical, much more like a Champ Car than the old Atlantic car due to all the extra downforce. The cornering speed is much higher, but I love it!"

Stephen Simpson
”Wow, this car was so much fun to drive.”

Robbie Pecorari
''This is the finest racing machine I ever laid my hands on."

Simon Pagenaud
“The power was good and the braking was incredible.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2006 Atlantic Racing Schedule


Apr 9 _ Long Beach, CA

May 13 _ Houston, TX

May 21 _ Monterrey, Mexico

Jun 18 _ Portland, OR

Jun 24 _ Cleveland, OH

Jun 25 _ Cleveland, OH

Jul 9 _ Toronto, Canada

Jul 23 _ Edmonton, Canada

Jul 30 _ San Jose, CA

Aug 13 _ Denver, CO

Aug 27 _ Montreal, Canada

Sep 24 _ Road America, WI


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

I'm looking forward to seeing them at Road America :thumbup:


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

2006 Atlantic Racing Teams

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Teams/TeamIndex.asp


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

If Sebastien Bourdais' presence atop the timesheets on most Champ Car functions is starting to bore you, brace yourself for we might have bad news: 21-year old Frenchman Simon Pagenaud, a protege of the two-time CCWS titlist, has scored the provisional pole - and netted the bonus point that goes with it - for the Toyota Grand Prix of Long Beach's Atlantic race.

With a last-lap effort, the Team Australia driver dislodged previous leader Graham Rahal (Conquest Racing) from the top of the charts. PR1 Motorsports' Jonathan Bomarito also managed to outmuscle Rahal in his final lap of the session, relegating the second-generation racer to the third spot in a session stopped twice by red flags, provoked by single-car accidents with Andreas Wirth and Mike Forest.

"To get my first [provisional] pole on my first race, you can't dream about anything else," said Pagenaud, in a drawl creepily similar to Bourdais'. "It was a tough session with all the traffic and the red flags, but I stayed concentrated on what I needed to do with my driving and pushed everything I could on that last lap to get the pole."

With the top-13 on the field separated by less than a second, Rahal expects tomorrow's battle to be even closer.

"The three of us have been strong on all sessions so far, but guys like Wirth can definitely be up there tomorrow," he said. "I think lap times can be as much as one second faster tomorrow; our car was very good today, but it all depends on what kind of gains will each team make tonight."

Champ Car Atlantic - Long Beach Qualifying 1 results:

1) Simon Pagenaud, 1:17.304
2) Jonathan Bomarito, 1:17.435
3) Graham Rahal, 1:17.455
4) Raphael Matos, 1:17.522
5) James Hinchcliffe, 1:17.556
6) Stephen Simpson, 1:17.734
7) Charles Hall, 1:17.782
8) Danilo Dirani, 1:17.803
9) Robbie Pecorari, 1:18.001
10) Alex Barron, 1:18.039
11) Luis Schiavo, 1:18.063
12) Richard Philippe, 1:18.173
13) Alan Sciuto, 1:18.297
14) Tim Bridgman, 1:18.306
15) David Martinez, 1:18.539
16) Andreas Wirth, 1:18.554
17) James Davison, 1:18.816
18) Joe D'Agostino, 1:18.830
19) Leonardo Maia, 1:18.930
20) Ryan Spencer-Smith, 1:19.056
21) Mike Forest, 1:19.118
22) Daniel Gaunt, 1:19.662
23) Justin Sofio, 1:19.942
24) Al Unser, 1:20.298
25) Kyle Kelley, 1:20.376
26) Duncan Ende, 1:22.195
27) Dan Selznick, 1:22.558
28) Norbert Siedler, 1:23.359
29) Brian McAtee, 1:24.334


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Andreas Wirth was atop the timesheets before crashing out of yesterday's Qualifying 1 on the streets of Long Beach, and today the young German showed all his potential by again topping the charts - this time, until the end of Qualifying 2, landing the pole position for tomorrow's Champ Car Atlantic race.

The Forsythe driver outpaced Sierra Sierra's Raphael Matos by just 0.067, but the Brazilian won't be on Sunday's outside pole as Team Australia's Simon Pagenaud had locked a front-row spot by leading Friday qualy. Matos is third on the grid, ahead of PR1's Jonathan Bomarito and Forsythe's James Hinchcliffe.

"I was pretty pissed with myself yesterday, I just drove too hard and crashed," Wirth admitted. "Today the car was great again, and we managed to handle the traffic well and put on a good lap."

Traffic was an issue for Matos, who felt he had something left for Wirth before his fastest lap was interrupted by a red flag. "I'm really liking the street courses," said the reigning Star Mazda champion, who last weekend swept both Indy Pro Series rounds on the streets of St. Petersburg. "You must respect the track more because there's walls all around; you have to drive maybe at 95 percent instead of 100 all the time."

Champ Car Atlantic - Long Beach starting lineup:

1) Andreas Wirth, No.37 Forsythe Championship Racing, 1:16.082
2) Simon Pagenaud, No.15 Team Australia, 1:16.575
3) Raphael Matos, No.6 Sierra Sierra Enterprises, 1:16.149
4) Jonathan Bomarito, No.23 PR1 Motorsports, 1:16.583
5) James Hinchcliffe, No.3 Forsythe Championship Racing, 1:16.589
6) Richard Philippe, No.33 Forsythe Championship Racing, 1:16.775
7) Graham Rahal, No.18 Mi-Jack Conquest Racing, 1:16.843
8) Stephen Simpson, No.14 Gelles Racing, 1:16.862
9) Norbert Siedler, No.10 Brooks Associates Racing, 1:16.871
10) Tim Bridgman, No.2 Epson Team Jensen, 1:17.052
11) Danilo Dirani, No.1 Condor Motorsports, 1:17.096
12) Alex Barron, No.21 Polestar Racing, Group , 1:17.135
13) Robbie Pecorari, No.28 Gelles Racing, 1:17.249
14) Leonardo Maia, No.7 Forsythe Championship Racing, 1:17.464
15) Alan Sciuto, No.12 Polestar Racing, Group, 1:17.592
16) Charles Hall, No.16 Transnet Racing, 1:17.663
17) Justin Sofio, No.26 Mathiasen Motorsports, 1:17.783
18) James Davison, No.5 Team Australia, 1:17.800
19) Luis Schiavo, No.8 Brooks Associates Racing, 1:17.941
20) Al Unser, No.30 Brooks Associates Racing, 1:18.113
21) Daniel Gaunt, No.35 Newman/Wachs Racing, 1:18.144
22) Joe D'Agostino, No.34 Newman/Wachs Racing, 1:18.172
23) David Martinez, No.4 US RaceTronics, 1:18.539
24) Kyle Kelley, No.9 McAtee Motorsports, 1:18.587
25) Ryan Spencer-Smith, No.25 NCDL Tech, 1:18.669
26) Mike Forest, No.32 PR1 Motorsports, 1:19.118
27) Dan Selznick, No.49 The Room Store, 1:19.868
28) Duncan Ende, No.55 Bite Racing, 1:21.286
29) Brian McAtee, No.19 McAtee Motorsports, 1:22.34


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach Qualifying

Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing _ 1:16.082

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=513

Andreas Wirth
***8220;The car was just absolutely perfect. We made a tiny tire pressure adjustment just before my last stint and the car was magical.***8221;

Long Beach pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4299&EventID=228&GalleryDay=4/7/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach Race

1. Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing

2. Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises

3. James Hinchcliffe, Forsythe Championship Racing

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=515

Fastest Lap - Raphael Matos _ 1:16.058 (record)

Long Beach race pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...ventID=228&GalleryDay=4/9/2006&AbsolutePage=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Andreas Wirth (#37 INDECK/Wirth Solar) of Forsythe Championship Racing: 
"I was very mad at myself on Friday when I threw it in the wall, but I knew I had the car to win. It was a great race today. The start was good. Simon (Pagenaud) was actually close on the right side, but I was on the inside so I could brake a little bit later. The car was great at the beginning. It went away actually at the end. Rafael had a faster car, but I was still able to get the speed through. I hope it will continue like this through the season."

Rafael Matos (#6 Pro Works) of Sierra Sierra Enterprises: 
"Unfortunately, I didn't have a really good start. Jonathan (Bomarito) went on the outside and I kind of got stuck on the inside. I think I had a better race car than him and I was faster. It's really tough to pass on the track. I think he had a little bit less downforce than me, so I was unable to make the pass on the straightaway. I passed Simon and then I was behind Andreas. I just tried to concentrate. We made some points for the fastest lap and we feel strong for the second race and to compete for the championship."

Long Beach pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4402&EventID=228&GalleryDay=4/8/2006


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

I wonder what a competitive ride costs for one season in Formula Atlantic. If it's in the 500k range as one article suggested then it's a great deal. Anyone have any idea. I noticed that the big champ car teams are running many FA teams....budget in bulk.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

#98 said:


> I wonder what a competitive ride costs for one season in Formula Atlantic. I


Swift 016a-Cosworth Cost: $175k

Atlantic Racing Season Cost: $650k per car (includes car cost)

A top team could spend more.

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Atlantic101/FastFacts.asp

2006 Atlantic Champion Prize Money: $2 Million

Do the math and you'll see why there're so many cars this year.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach (1.968-mile) Lap Time Comparison


800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 1:06.886

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:16.058

500hp Grand-Am DP Lexus Riley _ 1:19.891

600hp SWC GT Viper _ 1:26.346


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

The consensus emerging from the Long Beach Grand Prix and the first race of the 2006 Atlantic Championship is that the new Swift chassis, 016.a, exceeded Atlantic team expectations. 

For Long Beach Race Winner Andreas Wirth, driving the #37 INDECK/Wirth Solar Mazda-Cosworth for Forsythe Championship Racing, the new Swift made a believer out of him even before his victory. 

“It only took me about three laps at the first test day at Fontana to realize what a fantastic new car Swift has produced,” Wirth noted. “Once the Yokohama ADVAN tires and new Mazda-Cosworth engine were warmed up, the first thing I noticed is how well the car stops right from the first time I tried to find the limit. There’s lots of grip and the balance is very good with the longer wheelbase.”

“It took me a bit longer to find out just how much grip there was while cornering – everyone will get stronger necks this year for sure! There is just much more downforce, and most of it comes from the underbody, so we are able to follow closely in the corners.” 

“The previous Swift Atlantic car was a great racing machine, but with the new chassis, Swift has raised the level,” Wirth added. “I don’t think there were many problems for anybody this weekend at Long Beach, which is amazing when you consider how few miles had been driven before the race. Congratulations to Swift on a fantastic car!”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Atlantic Cosworth Engine Technology

Called the Mazda-Cosworth MZR, the four-cylinder engine was designed by Mazda in Japan before it became a Ford Focus or Duratech engine. Mazda has responsibility for designing the group's engines up to three liters and Ford designs the over three-liter engines.

One of the engines recently completed a 2,000-mile durability test on the dynamometer in Cosworth's Torrance, California facility to a map of Montreal's Circuit Gilles Villeneuve because it's the hardest test with long straights and plenty of full throttle.

"That's probably the hardest thing the engine can do," Cosworth's USA boss Ian Bisco observed. "Half the teams and drivers would never believe we did that to make sure the engine is going to be alright. I'm sure that in the past the Atlantic series has never seen any preparation like this."

"We ran it for four days, ten hours a day, so it was forty hours, the equivalent of 2,000 miles. We ran the same oil all the way through, never changed anything--the same oil, same filter all the way through."

Four engines had been tested in this way at Cosworth's headquarters in the UK, but this was the first successful test in Torrance. "We tested one where we got to 1,550 miles and had a little tappet issue," Bisco commented. "We fixed that and completed the remaining five hours. But this one went all the way through, no problem."

All the engines are given a break-in run on the dyno in Torrance followed by a full-power test. "All the engines have been within about four horsepower," Bisco said. "They've been really good. Interestingly enough when we do the endurance tests, they tend to make three or four more horsepower after 2,000 miles than when they start."

"I think a lot of that is down to the piston rings bedding-in. It's a stock Mazda block with stock cylinder liners, so the rings are probably a little harder than if you were to build a 400-mile engine. They take a little longer to bed-in. They bed-in more quickly on the track because, although you've got a good air filter, the chances are bigger of getting a lot more abrasive stuff in the engine than on the dyno."

"It's been fairly easy with the way the UK has done the design and engineering on the engine to keep establishing the same power with all of them and keep them equal."

The head and cam cover of the MZR is a structural, stressed member of the chassis. "It was quite a complicated procedure because they had to decide how they tied in the top cam cover to the rest of the engine," Bisco explained. "They worked on special cam caps, extended studs, so that when it was all pulled together it pulled down into the core of the head rather then being something that just bolted onto the top of the head. That had implications for tolerances on cam bearings and clearances around the outside and all kinds of stuff."

"They did quite a thorough job on making sure it ties into the heart of the engine. It's pretty damn strong now. In fact when the (Epson Team) Jensen car came back from doing its end-over-end crash at Fontana during pre-season testing, the only thing that broke was the fiberglass air horn package on the manifold. The rest of it really stood up well--no cracks, no breaks. That was a testament to how well it worked."

Cosworth employs fifty-six people in Torrance. "We've got engine builders, assemblers, machinists and dyno testers," Bisco said. "We have twelve builders, two dyno testers, one sub-assembly guy and three cylinder head guys. There's some management people and parts people, three machinists, a fabricator who does engines and dyno equipment. We've got seven or eight in parts and a van driver, and two on Cosworth synthetic oil sales."

Torrance also employs a total of eleven track support engineers for the Champ Car and Atlantic series. "We've got three track support people assigned to Atlantic and they're going to be busy guys in the first few races as they learn the ins and outs," Bisco remarked. "We've got one track support guy between three cars in Champ Car and one for ten cars in Atlantic. But the theory is they'll be able to go out there, turn the key, start the race, run it, and park it, ready for next week."

The engine builders in Torrance swap around among themselves on doing Champ Car XFE turbo engines and Atlantic work. "They all multi-task," Bisco said. "Towards the end of last year everybody worked hard to get as many XFEs built as we could. We got twenty-five fresh XFEs in the bank so that we had January, February and March available for Atlantic work. Those kits started arriving in January and February and we started putting them together."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Round 1 of the Champ Car Atlantic Championship from Long Beach will air on Sunday, April 16 at 1 p.m. ET on SPEED.

http://www.speedtv.com

In addition to providing flag-to-flag coverage of the 32-lap race on the challenging Long Beach street circuit, Sunday's broadcast also marks the debut of the new Atlantic announcing team. Rick Benjamin, longtime motorsports announcer and the voice of the Champ Car World Series, will carry play-by-play duties for all Atlantic telecasts this season. He'll be joined in the booth by former racer Jon Beekhuis, who's been calling Atlantic events for over 10 seasons. Cameron Steele joins the broadcast team this season working the developing stories from the Atlantic pit lane.


----------



## #98 (Nov 26, 2003)

Interesting stuff, MCSL, thank you. Keep it coming.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Long Beach pics

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ATLANTIC&Y=2006&D=&N=&E=Long_Beach/Sunday_race#


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Atlantic Swift Chassis Technology

Casper van der Schoot is Swift's program manager for the Atlantic car. Van der Schoot was Helio Castroneves race engineer at Penske before joining Swift, and he says Swift originally expected to build no more than 20 new Atlantic cars.

"Given that it was almost August, it was going to be a very short time to design and build those cars. But it only took a couple of days before we had received 24 orders which made us realize that our initial plans wouldn't work. (Director of marketing, sales and corporate communications) Kristen (Helsel) did a great job in selling even more cars than that and we realized we needed to commit to making 40 cars, which is a far cry from making 14 or 20."

As a result, Swift had to take a fresh look at how they were going to design and build so many cars in less than eight months.

"Historically, Swift has built cars in small batches of two, three or maybe five at the most, and we had to come up with a way of building all 40 cars at once," van der Schoot said. "This meant we had to take a different approach with how we had to assemble the cars. So we had an outside facility where we staged and assembled the 40 cars. It allowed us to build batches of 40 or 50, and sometimes 60 sets of a particular part. Other parts, like the composite parts for example, were still built primarily in serial fashion like we're used to because of the limitations on the number of tooling that you have."

Part of the design brief from Champ Car was to make the new Atlantic car simpler and less expensive.

"Because of the need to take cost out of this car it was necessary for us to design and manufacture in smarter ways," van der Schoot said. "So we made use of materials that we had not used in the past for the Atlantic car. We also used manufacturing methods that we developed in-house specifically for this project so that we could utilize a broad range of manufacturing methods to build different components for this car."

The Swift 016a carbon-fiber chassis tub has flat surfaces rather than compound curves. The sidepods are made of glass-fiber composite instead of carbon-fiber. These measures are taken to lower cost.

Chris Norris is Swift's chief designer. Norris reports that his design team made every effort to make sure the 016.a is strong, safe, and suitable for tall drivers. 

"One of the primary specs was the need to accommodate bigger drivers than the 014.a could accommodate," Norris commented. "So a lot of the way the car evolved was driven by the fact that we had to find another 3.5 inches of leg room - no easy job. The first thing we had to do was move the front wheels forward which was a direction we didn't want to go because of weight distribution. We were trying to put weight onto the front wheels and moving the front wheels forward was exactly opposite to the direction we wanted to go. But at the end of the day, we ended up with a weight distribution that was an improvement over the 014 and yet still accomplished the goal of fitting a bigger driver."

Norris is particularly proud of the effort that's gone into making the 016.a as safe as possible.

"We designed the tub to meet FIA regulations rather than just Champ Car regulations," Norris observed. "That meant we designed a larger tub with a larger cockpit opening than was required by Champ Car. Part of the brief from Champ Car included several FIA-spec structural integrity tests on the monocoque. These include side push tests in three locations along with the roll hoop test, the nose push-off test and the double impact nose crash test. We hadn't been asked for that when we did the 08 or the 014, so again, it was a step up from what we had done in the past. We went through the design process, we ran some tests at one of the universities on this new material we were using, and when we went to Arizona and tested the car. It passed the first time with flying colors."

Norris says Swift has improved the quality of its carbon fiber work in the 016.a.

"It's a different carbon fiber than we've used in the past," Norris reported. "It's 12K material as opposed to 3K material. We also changed resin systems for a couple of reasons, one of which is, it's a tougher resin system. Like all things, there are plusses and minuses to various approaches, but it seems like we've made a good choice."

The majority of these components are built in-house. "Like most of our cars, an enormous amount of the car is made here at Swift," Cross noted proudly.

Cross is equally proud of the finished product.

"On balance we ended up with a car that was both faster and bigger, and less expensive as well, which is a fairly tall order," Cross remarked. "We designed smarter and manufactured smarter, and we decided we wanted to invest in the process because this category is the future of open-wheel motor racing in the United States."

The aerodynamic package of the 016.a is based on the old 014.a.

"The 014 was a very efficient, well-developed platform, so it set the course for the aerodynamic package," van der Schoot said. "Essentially what we did was we took the wind tunnel model of the 014 and it was probably early September that we had the first shape defined for the 016. The 014 model evolved into the 016. We increased the size of the monocoque and determined what the effects were on the aerodynamics. Then we started playing with wing sizes and tunnels.

But in essence, the aero package is very similar to the 014. It's been sized-up by about 20 percent. The underwing is a little bit wider, which adds downforce also. But overall, the 016 is aerodynamically a more efficient car than the 014."

Another thing Cross is proud of is the effort put in by Swift's workforce to get the cars built and ready to race in a very short space of time.

"We literally had 226 days from the day we got the go-ahead to the day we had to deliver the 40 cars," Cross said. "I've told people that I don't think anybody in the history of motor racing has done this. We had to deliver cars to everybody who wanted one in time for the open-test before Long Beach. Champ Car wanted to have all the cars tested at the same time so nobody had an advantage. That meant we had to make one big delivery and that worked out famously. But it resulted in people here at Swift working double-time and triple-time for the last two months of the program."

Added van der Schoot: "Prior to delivery, the lights didn't go out here for two-and-a-half months. There were always people here working."

Swift hired about 25 additional staff to handle the project. "We ended up with about 103 people and that was about 25 more than our base," Cross explained. "It was about a third more staff than we started with and that continues because we have a brisk demand for parts, which is good for us. We're also still selling cars."

"Not only did we put out maximum effort but the people at Champ Car and the people at Cosworth all acted pretty much as one unit," Cross commented. "This would not have been possible without them. Egos were left at the door because everybody knew this was going to be an extraordinarily hard thing to do. I was really amazed at the level of cooperation and the level of commitment that Champ Car put behind it. For the first time, you really felt like Champ Car viewed Atlantic as a fundamental part of their system and they truly wanted this to work. The $2 million prize was certainly emblematic of that but the spirit in which they worked us was very, very important. Without that effort and spirit, it would not have happened."

Cross says the effectiveness and reliability of the new Swift is a testament to the company's virtual design capabilities.

"This car is not only a logical extension of the 014, but it's also the outgrowth of what we call Swift thinking," Cross observed. "That is the ability to think the problem through initially, design it virtually, and sell the first car you make. I think we're getting quite good at doing that. This car has had fewer problems and fewer development issues and niggling things to sort out than any car we've ever made. I think that's because we think it through to begin with, model it, and use the full power of our virtual design resources and our experience to do it properly, and probably more quickly, than most people can.

The cars have had remarkably few problems. We knew a lot about these cars, and certainly Cosworth and Yokohama have had a lot of experience with cars of this size, but still, it's all-new. The same thing can be said of the transmission. It's a revised version of the SG3 but this is a transmission that Chris designed in conjunction with Hewland who's another supplier who has done a marvelous job for us."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Combined lap times from the two-day test at MSR Houston (2.38-mile) road course:


Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:18.669

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 1:18.686

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises - 1:18.788

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:18.970

James Hinchcliffe, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:19.013

Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports - 1:19.050

Robbie Pecorari, Gelles Racing - 1:19.345

Luis Schiavo, Brooks Associates Racing - 1:19.398

Richard Philippe, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:19.418

Stephen Simpson, Gelles Racing - 1:19.481


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rafael Matos (#6 Pro Works) of Sierra Sierra Enterprises: 

“With the Yokohama radial tires the window is much smaller, so you have to be right on the set-up. The other thing is you have much more downforce and ground effects as well as bigger tires and more power. 

The power isn't that much different for me. I got used to the power pretty quickly. I think you've just got to be a little bit more concentrated on the aero and suspension set-ups with the Atlantic car because you have to run very close to the ground to take advantage of the downforce that can be generated by the car.

The way the new car handles, I think we're closer to Champ Cars now because it's a bigger car, a heavier car with more power and more downforce.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Houston Track Map

http://www.grandprixofhouston.com/event_info_track_info.html


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Houston Qualifying

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises _ 1:05.263

Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing _ 1:05.490

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing _ 1:05.581

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=519&Combined=1

Houston Qualifying pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4543&EventID=229&GalleryDay=5/11/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Houston Race

1. Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing

2. Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia

3. Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=521

Houston pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=229&GalleryDay=5/12/2006&AbsolutePage=3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Houston (1.69-mile) Lap Time Comparison

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 58.026

650hp ALMS P1 Lola-AER _ 1:04.459

550hp ALMS P2 Porsche _ 1:04.481

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:05.110

600hp ALMS GT1 Corvette C6R _ 1:08.035

240hp Star Mazda _ 1:09.207

450hp ALMS GT2 Ferrari F430GT _ 1:11.209

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=217498&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=217655&FS=ATLANTIC

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=217349&FS=ALMS-LEMANS

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=217467&FS=STARMAZDA


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Andreas Wirth (#37 INDECK/Wirth Solar) of Forsythe Championship Racing:
"My car was really good at the beginning of the race. I could go by Matos and just pull away. This was a weekend where we struggled a little bit. We weren't way off in the practice or qualifying, but we weren't at the level we were in Long Beach. I like the track, but it's not the best for my driving style. I was lucky at the end, but my car was good in the beginning. If there hadn't been a caution, no one knows if I would have won. The cautions cut the temperature of the tires and the oil pressure went up. I had to brake early and lost two positions."

Houston Race pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=229&GalleryDay=5/13/2006&AbsolutePage=8

http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ATLANTIC&E=Houston/Saturday_race&Y=2006&O=0#


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Round 2 of the Champ Car Atlantic Championship from Houston will air on May 20 (Sat.) at 1 p.m. ET on SPEED.

http://www.speedtv.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monterrey Track Map

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Tracks.asp?ID=17


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monterrey Qualifying

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing _ 1:23.217 (record)

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia _ 1:23.404

David Martinez, US RaceTronics _ 1:23.500

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=526

Monterrey pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=230&GalleryDay=5/20/2006&AbsolutePage=3

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4743&EventID=230&GalleryDay=5/19/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monterrey Race

1. Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

2. Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia

3. David Martinez, US RaceTronics

Fastest Lap: Graham Rahal _ 1:23.206 (record)

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=528

17-year old Graham Rahal became the youngest ever Atlantic winner.

Monterrey Race pics
http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=230&GalleryDay=5/21/2006&AbsolutePage=3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Monterrey (2.104-mile) Lap Time Comparison

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 1:13.253 (track record)

550hp A1GP Lola-Zytek _ 1:22.078

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:23.206

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=218466&FS=CHAMPCAR

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=210721&FS=A1GP

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/BestLap.asp?ID=528


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

It took Bobby Rahal the better part of two years to win his initial Atlantic Championship Series race at age 23. It took Graham Rahal three starts. He's 17.

"I think he's got a lot more on the ball than I ever did," beamed the elder Rahal on Sunday afternoon following his son's dominating and impressive victory in Monterrey, Mexico.

"He's so smooth and poised. I know he's my son but I think he's a special kid and I think he's going to have a lot of success."

Indeed, the son of the three-time Champ Car champion appears to be one of those rare talents who can handle speed and pressure with an amazing maturity that belies his years of this earth.

"He doesn't act like any 17-year-olds I know," said Don Halliday, the veteran engineer who worked with Bobby and is now guiding Graham. "He's so mature for his age and very, very calm.”


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Graham Rahal (#18 Gehl Company) of Mi-Jack Conquest Racing: 
"It was a perfect weekend. We came out strong, quickest by half a second, and never really looked back. The car was balanced all race and I kept in the 23-second bracket and eventually pulled out a big lead. The start went well, and I kept telling myself not to make any mistakes. I did make one mistake and lost half a second, but from then on I felt I was driving pretty well. Going in to Turn 8, I brake a bit too late, the rear locked up a little bit and I almost went off. When you do something like that, you lose some time. After that, I said that would be my one and only mistake. I just kept my head down and drove."

Monterrey pics
http://www.motorsport.com/photos/select.asp?S=ATLANTIC&E=Monterrey/Sunday_race&Y=2006&O=0#


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Round 3 of the Champ Car Atlantic Championship from Monterrey will air on May 28 (Sun.) at 6 p.m. ET on SPEED.

http://www.speedtv.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Portland Track Map

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Tracks.asp?ID=18&GoSeason=2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Portland Test Lap Times


Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 1:05.154

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises - 1:05.394

Leonardo Maia, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:05.435

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:05.585

James Hinchcliffe, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:05.713

Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:05.984

Carlos Mastretta, Brooks Associates Racing - 1:06.148

Ryan Lewis, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:06.154

Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports - 1:06.186

Danilo Dirani, Condor Motorsports - 1:06.350


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Portland Qualifying

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:04.628 (record)

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 1:04.848

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises - 1:04.939

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=532&Combined=1

Portland pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=4910&EventID=231&GalleryDay=6/16/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Portland Race

1. James Hinchcliffe, Forsythe Championship Racing

2. Ryan Lewis, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

3. Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=534

Portland pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=231&GalleryDay=6/17/2006&AbsolutePage=3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Portland Race pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=5048&EventID=231&GalleryDay=6/18/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland Track Map

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Tracks.asp?ID=5

Standing start returns to Atlantic Racing.


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland 1 Qualifying

Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:06.470

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 1:06.530

Robbie Pecorari, Gelles Racing - 1:06.536

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=536

Cleveland 1 pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=5061&EventID=232&GalleryDay=6/23/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland 1 Race

1. Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

2. Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia

3. Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=537

Cleveland 1 pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=5111&EventID=232&GalleryDay=6/24/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland 2 Qualifying

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 1:04.678

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:04.728

Richard Philippe, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:04.886

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=538


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland 2 Race

1. Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

2. Richard Philippe, Forsythe Championship Racing

3. Steve Ott, Jenson MotorSport

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=540

Fastest Lap: Andreas Wirth - 1:04.255 (record)

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/BestLap.asp?ID=540


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland 2 pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=5153&EventID=233&GalleryDay=6/25/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Cleveland (2.106-mile) Lap Time Comparison

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 56.283 (track record)

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:04.255

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=222725&FS=CHAMPCAR


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Standing Starts

After two textbook standing starts were executed perfectly by the 24-car Champ Car Atlantic field June 24-25 at Cleveland's Burke Lakefront Airport road circuit, series officials have announced that standing starts will become the norm in the majority of the six remaining races on the 2006 series schedule. The Atlantics will launch from a stationary position on the starting grid this weekend at the Molson Grand Prix of Toronto, July 7-9 at Exhibition Place, and plans call for the series to use standing starts at all remaining venues this season wherever possible, depending on the configuration of the circuit as determined by Atlantic officials.

"We were very impressed with the way all of the Atlantic teams and drivers handled both standing starts in Cleveland," said Tony Cotman, Champ Car Vice President of Operations. "It was a different format for a lot of the competitors, but everyone did a great job and it certainly added to the excitement for the fans. Now that the formula has proven successful, the Atlantic Championship plans to continue incorporating standing starts at all venues where it makes sense moving forward."


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Rounds 5 & 6 of the Champ Car Atlantic Championship from Cleveland will air on July 9 (Sun.) at 4-6 p.m. ET on SPEED.

http://www.speedtv.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Track Map

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Tracks.asp?ID=6


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Qualifying

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:04.969

Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports - 1:05.075

Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing - 1:05.077

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=556&Combined=1

Toronto pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?EventID=234&GalleryDay=7/7/2006&AbsolutePage=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Race

1. Robbie Pecorari, Gelles Racing

2. Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports

3. Ryan Lewis, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=558

Toronto pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...ventID=234&GalleryDay=7/7/2006&AbsolutePage=6


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto Race pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...ventID=234&GalleryDay=7/9/2006&AbsolutePage=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Toronto (1.755-mile) Lap Time Comparison

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 58.182

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:04.969

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=224514&FS=CHAMPCAR


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Track Map

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Tracks.asp?ID=23


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Qualifying

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises - 1:05.333 (record)

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 1:05.340

Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia - 1:05.346

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=544&Combined=1

Edmonton pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=235&GalleryDay=7/21/2006&AbsolutePage=3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Race

1. Simon Pagenaud, Team Australia

2. Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

3. Andreas Wirth, Forsythe Championship Racing

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=546

Edmonton pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=235&GalleryDay=7/22/2006&AbsolutePage=3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton Race pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=235&GalleryDay=7/23/2006&AbsolutePage=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Edmonton (1.973-mile) Lap Time Comparison

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 58.560

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 1:05.333

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=226206&FS=CHAMPCAR


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

Round 8 of the Champ Car Atlantic Championship from Edmonton will air on July 29 (Sat.) at 2 p.m. ET on SPEED.

http://www.speedtv.com


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

San Jose Track Map

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Tracks.asp?ID=24&GoSeason=2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

San Jose Qualifying

Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises - 55.495

Graham Rahal, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing - 55.532

Jonathan Bomarito, PR1 Motorsports - 55.603

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=550&Combined=1

San Jose pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=236&GalleryDay=7/28/2006&AbsolutePage=3


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

San Jose Race

1. Raphael Matos, Sierra Sierra Enterprises

2. Ryan Lewis, Mi-Jack Conquest Racing

3. Danilo Dirani, Condor Motorsports

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Results/SessionResults.asp?ID=552

San Jose pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Event/Photos.asp?ID=5645&EventID=236&GalleryDay=7/29/2006


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

San Jose Race pics

http://www.champcaratlantic.com/Eve...entID=236&GalleryDay=7/30/2006&AbsolutePage=2


----------



## MCSL (Jan 30, 2005)

San Jose (1.448-mile) Lap Time Comparison

800hp Champ Car Lola-Cosworth _ 48.989

300hp Atlantic Swift-Cosworth _ 55.495

http://www.motorsport.com/news/article.asp?ID=227122&FS=CHAMPCAR


----------

